# Custodes. Where are they?



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Forgive me if this is answered somewhere (I haven`t found it) but are the adeptus custodes still active in the galaxy? As far as I know, they still guard the emperor on earth, but I read in HHCV that there is an entire chapter of them. Surely it doesn`t take a thousand soldiers to guard a corpse?

Does it?

All I can think of is that they must be still fighting beyond the webway on Earth. But... that seems unlikely, unless they`re recruiting almost constantly.

Does anone know, or have any other theories?


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

The custodes are where they should be, guarding the Emperor. 

They do as the Emperor commands, and seing as he's a rotten corpse upon his shiny toilet, they do nothing. Except guard the corpse.

_Death to the false Emperor!_


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesting. Since they are such uber soldiers, just imagine the good they could be doing.

But you`re right, they follow his lead and do NOTHING!

Heh. The Necrons have as good as won.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

You can have a thousand soldiers making virtually no difference in the incomprehensibe vastness of the galaxy, or you can have them protecting the Imperium's most valuable asset and the only thing keeping all intelligent life from extermination. Consider it one of the Imperium's few good decisions.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Considering so few enemies have made it close to Terra, I think a few companies could be spared at least.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

That would be the Emperor's decision, they have no master other than him so whilst he's incapacitated every fibre of their being is given to his protection, he has 300 companion Custodians protecting him in his throne room along with any where between 1,000 and 10,000 (this number is from the 3rd-5th edition BRBs) Custodians protecting the Imperial Palace complex.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

That`s a lot of protection for one man. Like I said, think of the good they could do elsewhere. I`m sure the emperor would agree. Such a shame...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

K3k3000 said:


> You can have a thousand soldiers making virtually no difference in the incomprehensibe vastness of the galaxy, or you can have them protecting the Imperium's most valuable asset and the only thing keeping all intelligent life from extermination. Consider it one of the Imperium's few good decisions.


Totally Agree. The Emperor is the sole reason why the Imperium is still intact and why the Galaxy hasn't fallen to Chaos, he needs the best protection there is. If the palace was only primarily guarded with PDF for example, I imagine it would be like Christmas for Assassins.



Serpion5 said:


> Considering so few enemies have made it close to Terra, I think a few companies could be spared at least.


Well the Necrons made it to Mars, although got obliterated  But its plausable that assassins and individuals could make it to Terra, heck maybe even a Chaos uprising in the Sol System is plausable!

The point is though that the whole purpose of the Custodes is and always was being bodyguards of the Emperor.


----------



## deathwatch_v (Mar 18, 2010)

Yer i agree that they could be put to good use elsewhere but when you think that instant full daemon hood status would be given to the person who killed the Emperor, 1000 good super human soldiers sounds like not such a bad idea. Not to mention the whole Imperium completely shutting down coz they have no leader and no way to travel between star systems. 

Losing a sub sector is bad i agree, but losing the ability to travel between stars now thats really bad.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I suppose...

And CotE, I said few, not none. I was well aware that the necrons made it to mars. I thought it was hilarious that nobody seems to have made the connection thet the bots are obviously looking for something. But that`s for another thread... Hehehehehe...


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's the link for Lexicanum on Adeptus Custodes

Also, because their Captain-General can attend the Council of the High Lords of Terra, they have much political power as well, wich means that they influence the event of the Imperium, if not directly, in the only manner they currently can. Their task is the protection of Terra and the Imperial Palace, the Adeptus Astartes and the Imperial Guard are tasked with protecting the rest of the Imperium. A few Custodes, stronger then even the Space Marines though they may be, could accomplish little, and they simply do not have the numbers to join the Imperial forces on any military campaign out side the Sol System as an independent or sufficent military unit.

As for the Webway under the Golden Throne:



Lexicanum said:


> THE GOLDEN THRONE
> Originally built to provide access to the Eldar Webway, the Golden Throne took the form of a bulky machine-like chair suspended over gigantic mechanized doors made of gold metal. The doors were said to be large enough for a Warhound Scout Titan to walk through unbowed. The chair was linked to the portal by huge bundles of cables, wires and conduits. The whole machine was made of the same golden metal. The throne was built at one end of a vast hall big enough to house up to six fully equipped Space Marine Companies. This was the Emperor's main laboratory, which was itself at the center of his underground complex, known as the Imperial Dungeon. Even after the Throne's construction, the lab remained littered with other huge machines and storage crates. Hundreds of red-robed technicians and laborers worked in the lab.
> 
> The Emperor built the throne as a means of entering the Webway. Having this fixed point of entry was meant to free humanity from its reliance on Warp-ships and astrotelepathy, since humans could simply enter the Webway and emerge wherever they chose in the galaxy. He sent armies of workers through the portal and had them construct a new short section of Webway linking to the rest of the abandoned Eldar network. Since the original Webway was built of a psychically resistant material which the humans could not replicate, the Emperor used his powers, via the Golden Throne, to protect the human-built section from the Warp.5
> ...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Answers everything I wanted to know. Thanks for that.

Another thread laid to rest... We`re getting there!


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

You also forget something. The Custodes are great warriors but they aren't trained to be a cohesive military unit. They're bodyguards first and formost. They don't have the sence of brotherhood and group tactics which the Astartes possess. 

Also this idea of the Custodes being more powerful than the Astartes is a bit daft. They're different weapons designed for different things. As it's mentioned in Blood Games, to bet on the outcome of Custodian Vs Astartes is folly since neither is more powerful than the other.

In my personal reckoning I would bet that the Average Custodian would be about as tough and skilled as an Astartes First Company Veteran. Whereas a Custodian captain would probably chapter master level. So while 1000 of those chaps might be a very powerful force on the battlefield they're still not going to be able to say turn back a hive fleet or counter a black crusade. Especially when they're not trained in that style of Warfare.

That and the fact that they don't use their power armour anymore.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

More facts I was unaware of. Maybe they are better off where they are then... Thanks for that.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Coder59 said:


> You also forget something. The Custodes are great warriors but they aren't trained to be a cohesive military unit. They're bodyguards first and formost. They don't have the sence of brotherhood and group tactics which the Astartes possess.
> 
> Also this idea of the Custodes being more powerful than the Astartes is a bit daft. They're different weapons designed for different things. As it's mentioned in Blood Games, to bet on the outcome of Custodian Vs Astartes is folly since neither is more powerful than the other.
> 
> ...


I do believe a custodian is infact worth 10 or more Space Marines, but I cannot remember where I read it. Will do some research. Anyway, the process to create one is longer and more intensive than that of a Space Marine, hence why we don't have armies of them instead of Space Marines.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> I do believe a custodian is infact worth 10 or more Space Marines, but I cannot remember where I read it. Will do some research. Anyway, the process to create one is longer and more intensive than that of a Space Marine, hence why we don't have armies of them instead of Space Marines.


Well thats certainely a differing account to what the Heresy series gives. Astartes are described as bulkier, stronger and who share a much stronger sense of brotherhood with their fellows.

Custodes on the other hand are more slender, are capable of acting completely individually, and generally have more expertise in 'subtle' areas If you follow me.

This is generally coming from _Blood Games_ and _A Thousand Sons_, or at least thats how I remember it so don't quote me on it. But I think its pretty clear and almost certain that a single Custodes is not worth ten Astartes.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

I always rember custodes being stronger, faster and better than astras maybe not ten times better but still


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

The Horus Heresy - Sollected Visions atleast says that the Custodes were the first enhanced warriors he created, before he started to work on the Astartes. They are also described as being stronger then an ordinary Marine, and that they have always numbered no more then 1000.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well... I also remember that I have seen somewhere that a single Custode is worth ten marines, but I also remember that they have fought in wars, such as Constantin Valdor, chief Custodian during the Great Crusade.

_Valdor, with a contingent of elite Custodian Guard, fought alongside Russ and the Space Wolves on Prospero. He and his forces were responsible for killing at least three of the greatest psykers of the Thousand Sons and routing a force much more numerous than their own, however little else is known after this. He was also responsible for saving Bjorn when his arm was corrupted by the sorcerous powers of a Thousand Sons psyker. Valdor sliced Bjorn's arm off to prevent the corruption from overrunning his body._

You see?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Doelago said:


> but I also remember that they have fought in wars, such as Constantin Valdor, chief Custodian during the Great Crusade.


That was before the Emperor's Ascension though.


----------



## Leirasapostle (Apr 4, 2010)

I remember reading on the Lexicanum that they were strongly encouraged to retain their individuality and that it was even one of the major reasons for recruiting an individual.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

I remember individuality being encouraged, too, and that it comes at the expense of the strong, brotherly bond the astartes have.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 27, 2010)

There is only really fluff on what the custodes used to be. Personally I imagine that the 10,000 years since the heresy has changed them and their role a bit. Like everything else in the 40K universe, they have stagnated and are an institute based upon past glorys faceing the increasingly inevitable demise of the imperium (and probably mankind).

Where as the Astartes have spent the past 10,000 years at war with every possible threat that the Imperium has faced, the custodes role has slipped to a largely ceremonial, symbolic role, never moveing from the golden throne. Where as astartes choose new recruits from the best already strong warrior cultures can produce, a symbolic but priveledged unit at the heart of a corrupt bearaucracy is more than likely going to choose from amongst the priviledged theere by emphasising what an honour iit is to be a custode and helping to extend the influence held by the chief custodian.

At least thats how I imagine them, however I also like the alternative idea that they are kind of seperate from the rest of the imperium, seeing themselves as protecting a never wakeing emperor, constantly prepareing and practiceing for threats that never come. Meanwhile the Imperium continues without them, changeing beyond recognition.

The fluff kind of supports a mixture of both ideas. Codex Witch hunters mentions that when the palace came under seige during the age of apostacy, it was the custodes who finally intervened. They did not use force but took the leader of the Brides of the Emperor before the Emperor. Of course it doesn't state what happened there (it would spoil a good story), but this was enough for them to revoke the title 'Brides of the Emperor' and return to the title 'Daughters of the Emperor' and execute Vandire ending the age of Apostasy. The real question is why did they not intervene earlier? Could they not decide which faction to support? Were they frightened that they, as a cermonial guard did not have the power to intervene? Or did they see what was occuring as being not relevant to their role which was to simply defend the Emperor and the golden throne, while the Imperium is allowed to continue as it pleases?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Who really knows what motivates them. Like others have said, they`ve been in the shadows for a long time. A lot has probably changed. For better or worse remains to be seen, but the fact that they are viewed as such a powerful organisation, yet so removed, suggests... a trump card perhaps.

Maybe the custodes are the light amidst the grim darkness...?


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

Coder59 said:


> You also forget something. The Custodes are great warriors but they aren't trained to be a cohesive military unit. They're bodyguards first and formost. They don't have the sence of brotherhood and group tactics which the Astartes possess.
> 
> Also this idea of the Custodes being more powerful than the Astartes is a bit daft. They're different weapons designed for different things. As it's mentioned in Blood Games, to bet on the outcome of Custodian Vs Astartes is folly since neither is more powerful than the other.
> 
> ...


Um no, the Custodes do use their power armor, when the palace is attacked(like that will happen.... again) do space marines ware theirs all the time. No.

And Custodes are stronger then the average Space Marine they are also taller then the average Space Marine but not as wide. their training is by far more complex and difficult as being the Emperors Body guard is the most important role in the Imperium, according to most Imperials. they are the Emperors body guards because they are the best of the best, their armor is better and their weapons are far more powerful then the average astartes, The Custodes are the Original Space Marines. they didn't follow the Emperor around because they looked pretty, they were there to guard him in battle and in Peace. oh and no 1000 Custodes could not stop a dark crusade, 1000 Space Marines could stop a Dark Crusade, that would have to be a combind effort of several chapters and hundreds of Imperial Regiments. a hive fleet no they could not stop them ether not by them selves, there is a reason they are body guards. but just because they are not front line troops doesn't make them weaker then anyone else, they are superiror to astartes.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Helvron said:


> Um no, the Custodes do use their power armor, when the palace is attacked(like that will happen.... again) do space marines ware theirs all the time. No.
> 
> And Custodes are stronger then the average Space Marine they are also taller then the average Space Marine but not as wide. their training is by far more complex and difficult as being the Emperors Body guard is the most important role in the Imperium, according to most Imperials. they are the Emperors body guards because they are the best of the best, their armor is better and their weapons are far more powerful then the average astartes, The Custodes are the Original Space Marines. they didn't follow the Emperor around because they looked pretty, they were there to guard him in battle and in Peace. oh and no 1000 Custodes could not stop a dark crusade, 1000 Space Marines could stop a Dark Crusade, that would have to be a combind effort of several chapters and hundreds of Imperial Regiments. a hive fleet no they could not stop them ether not by them selves, there is a reason they are body guards. but just because they are not front line troops doesn't make them weaker then anyone else, they are superiror to astartes.



Actually despite what the artowrk might suggest the Custodes no longer wear their armour (though I'm sure if the Imperial Palace came under direct attack they'd put it back on) out of shame for failing to protect the Emperor.

They're not much stronger or larger than an Astartes and it's only in most extreme cases that'd it be noticeable at a glance (ref. Blood Games).


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Baron Spikey is right, and in adition to dropping their armour, the Adeptus Custodes have changed their colour from red to black.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

And I'm fairly certain the Astartes do wear their power armor at nearly all times.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

K3k3000 said:


> And I'm fairly certain the Astartes do wear their power armor at nearly all times.


as they ware robes and some times have to repair and repaint their armor, i doubt they keep it on all the time. and they wouldn't need robes or even have them if they did. i know in Horus Rising that loken does ware a robe, and not his armor.

however i was wrong on the custodes thing.


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Forgive me if this is answered somewhere (I haven`t found it) but are the adeptus custodes still active in the galaxy? As far as I know, they still guard the emperor on earth, but I read in HHCV that there is an entire chapter of them. Surely it doesn`t take a thousand soldiers to guard a corpse?
> 
> Does it?
> 
> ...


Let's put it this way.

To be a custodian is to basically get paid for setting around in gold shiney armor and doing nothing.


----------



## Thorin Hubertson (Jun 12, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Well... I also remember that I have seen somewhere that a single Custode is worth ten marines, but I also remember that they have fought in wars, such as Constantin Valdor, chief Custodian during the Great Crusade.


I think those Custodes can very well be compared to the "Drabanter"-guard of swedish King Charles XII. Every basic trooper of that company held the rank of captain in the normal army. So it could perfectly be the same with the custodes, where each and every custodes-trooper has the abilities of a marine-captain, and a custodes-captain being the equivalent of a marine-chaptermaster.


----------



## Averius (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm pretty damn sure, I read in a short story in Horus Heresy: Tales of Heresy,
that the Custodian actually threatened to fight a primarch and that the outcome would be pretty unsure... I also think to remember, that a normal Astartes would not be a real challenge to him... 

So i think it would be okay to say that a Custodian is worth at *least* 10 Space Marines, or would any of you deny the face, that a primarch is worth more than 10 of his marines? ... So they are, or are almost the equal of a Primarch


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually you've gotten the fact of that story (_Blood Games_ by the way) confused, the Custodian does indeed insinuate that he would fight Dorn if the Primarch attempted to prevent him from doing his duty but earlier he states that Astartes and Custodians are alike in abilities and it would be unwise to bet on the outcome if the two were to clash.


----------



## Averius (Jun 13, 2010)

Are you sure? I tried to find that damn book, but i seem to have lost it, when i moved together with my girl. gotta buy it again and check it out


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep, he muses on it when he passes a group of Imperial Fists armouring up- Custodians are generally stronger and larger but only in the most extreme examples is it really noticeable (again that's from Blood Games).


----------



## Thorin Hubertson (Jun 12, 2010)

Averius said:


> I'm pretty damn sure, I read in a short story in Horus Heresy: Tales of Heresy,
> that the Custodian actually threatened to fight a primarch and that the outcome would be pretty unsure...
> 
> So i think it would be okay to say that a Custodian is worth at *least* 10 Space Marines, or would any of you deny the face, that a primarch is worth more than 10 of his marines? ... So they are, or are almost the equal of a Primarch


Not so sure on this... if every Custodes would be the equivalent of a Primarch, this would mean that the Emperor had a Legion of Primarchs ready and available to defend Terra. This would have made a rather short fight against the chaos-forces of Horus, no matter whether there are 1,000 or 10,000 Custodes.
But I think a Primarch is more worth than 10 Marines. Even if without his retinue, I think his value in battle cannot be counted, for he is not only a superior fighter with mastercrafted equipment, but also a superior strategist, he is a moral-boosting factor to his whole Legion, and don't forget, thinking of reinforcements for the Legion, he is the source from which all his Marines were made from.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm fairly sure I read somewhere that Custodes were around the strength of a Primarch, not sure where it could well have been on here but I'm sure I've seen it before.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

That was probably just someone's fantasy that you occasionally see presented as fact- Custodians are potent warriors but not even Valdor would have been a match for a Primarch.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

If they do have the power of a primarch then why did the emp creat the primarchs he could just make a few more and send them out to conquer the galaxy.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> That was probably just someone's fantasy that you occasionally see presented as fact- Custodians are potent warriors but not even Valdor would have been a match for a Primarch.


Quite possibly, as I said I can't remember where I read it. Hearing it said again just rang a bell.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

It makes no sense for the custodes to be that powerful. If they were, why bother creating the primarchs at all?

Though I do believe that some custodes and possibly even some marines may equal a primarch in physical strength, remember that a primarch is also far superior in areas such as agility, cognitive ability and plain innate skill. They were created with warp energy, power would always be inherant in them. 

The custodes were created in a similar manner to the astartes. I don`t see any but the strongest equalling a primarch in a duel, and even then I don`t see that primarch being Rogal Dorn.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

You know, with the reputation like theirs, the name Custodes is a giant throwback. When I first saw that, I just thought they were custodians like from our time. But then I saw a thread that described them.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Spoilers below - 


"Sichar of Hy Brasil, " Amon announced. "You are sanctioned by the Adeptus Custodes as an enemy of Terra. Do not attempt to resist us."
[...]
"This must stop," said Rogal Dorn.
[...]
Dorn stepped forwards, through the ranks of his Astartes.
"Put up your weapons," he said gently.
The Imperial Fists smartly raised the boltguns to their shoulders.
"I meant everyone," added Dorn, looking at the custodes.
Amon and Haedo kept their spears aimed at the canopied throne.
"My lord, Pherom Sichar is a traitor and spy," replied Amon carefully. "He is using the networks of his extensive mercantile empire to communicate with the Warmaster and his benighted rebels. We have just cause and evidence enough to hold him and interrogate him. He will come with us."
"Or?" asked Dorn with a soft, almost amused smile.
"He will come with us, my lord," Amon insisted.
Dorn nodded.
"An object lesson in determination and loyalty, eh Archamus?" he said.
"Indeed my lord," replied the commander of the huscarls.
"They would fight six Astartes and a primarch in order to accomplish their duty," Dorn said.
"My lord," Amon said, "please stand aside."
"I'm half-tempted to let you attempt to go through me," said Dorn. "I would, of course, hurt you both."
"You would try," replied Haedo. "My lord," he added.

*(Blood Games - Pgs 51-53, Tales of Heresy)*


You can't get _more_ badass than that.....:victory:


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess I'll throw in my .02.

From what I gather from delving through my RT era books and onwards is the following:


They number between 1000-10000

They are Immortal, undying and the such, no need for recruitment.

Tank bred.

Pre-Astartes, but the process is very time intensive, longer then Space marines.

space marines are a streamlined cut down version of Custodes.

They have power armour, they just don't wear it unless the palace is under attack


Of course, as usual, GW can't seem to get its canon fluff straight, and it seems to change, like one time Custodes wore no armour. then they did. Now they wear it every now and then.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

comrade said:


> I guess I'll throw in my .02.
> 
> From what I gather from delving through my RT era books and onwards is the following:
> 
> ...


Or they may be trying to keep us thinking.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Well... I also remember that I have seen somewhere that a single Custode is worth ten marines, but I also remember that they have fought in wars, such as Constantin Valdor, chief Custodian during the Great Crusade.
> 
> _Valdor, with a contingent of elite Custodian Guard, fought alongside Russ and the Space Wolves on Prospero. He and his forces were responsible for killing at least three of the greatest psykers of the Thousand Sons and routing a force much more numerous than their own, however little else is known after this. He was also responsible for saving Bjorn when his arm was corrupted by the sorcerous powers of a Thousand Sons psyker. Valdor sliced Bjorn's arm off to prevent the corruption from overrunning his body._
> 
> You see?



Thats right. The Custodians accompanied Russ during the battle for Prospero. As for how good they are compared to marines, I was under the understanding that while their armour was slim and elegantly crafted, the Emperor spent a great deal of time making it as strong and flexible as possible, second only to a primarch and himself. 

Also during the HH series, there are some references made to the custodians as being amazingly fast and as equally deadly in the face of the enemy.

That's just what i've read anyway.


----------



## Thorin Hubertson (Jun 12, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> You know, with the reputation like theirs, the name Custodes is a giant throwback. When I first saw that, I just thought they were custodians like from our time. But then I saw a thread that described them.


In the 1992-Horus-Heresy Boardgame the Custodes were represented by a single counter. A defensive value far away from any other unit, especially if standing on a wall accompanied by the Emperor.
That is exactly what they are: no unit assaulting enemy trench lines. Their one and only duty is to protect the Emperor (and maybe from time to time a trip with the Space Marines - for training purposes).
When Big-E made trips to enemy planet systems far away, it looks very plausible that he took his custodes bodyguards with him. But today (err... in the 40,000s) Big-E is going nowhere, so his custodes stay where they are (except for training, maybe, but then they will surely wear some less noticeable armour).


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

they don't do things unless that is what the emperor commands, thats what they are for


----------



## AdonisGallus (Sep 19, 2010)

Not sure if this thread is still alive but seeing as how I've spent alot of time pouring over fan threads such as this one, looking for anyone else's perspective on the Custodes. I'll throw in somethings I feel was left out. 

Some sources have stated that an Adeptus Custode is to a Space Marine, what a Space Marine is to a normal human. Now keep in mind that this is not stated by GW or BL. But in my opinion that is exactly what they want, is for fans to argue and decide for themselves. 

I think the idea behind the hundreds of books in print is to give us enough to get our own imagination going and leave it at that.

Also while looking for information on the Adeptus Custodes I read that Constantin Valdor, the Chief Custodian during the HH bested Horus in a sparing match. But again that doesnt seem to be backed by GW or BL. 

But in the HH short story Blood Games, Amon Tauromachian while speaking with Constantin Valdor refers to Rogal Dorn as just Dorn PG 30, Tales of Heresy-Blood Games: "Dorn armours the Palace for War," Amon said, as more of an observation than a question. Only a custode of the first circle would refer to a Primarch so bluntly.

One might want to consider that when the Space Wolves were dispatched to Prospero, Constantin and small force of Elite Custodians were sent with him, obviously someone thought that so few Custodes would make a difference. But we'll have to wait to read the book to see what they actually accomplish.


----------



## meinhardt (Sep 22, 2008)

read blood games in the HH novel tales of heresy

it is a little story about them and gives a good insight into their organization

kinda like the super secret service


----------

